# New Build - Journal of second build



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

This nice weather has allowed me to start my planning on this tank. After getting the stand together I have stated to do the staining this weekend. I will post pictures of the stained results but I still have to clear coat the stand. I am hoping to get up to AI to get a new tank I have never been but they have 18" cubes from what I saw on the website but I am still waiting for an email back to see if they are in stock.

Comments and criticism welcomed.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cant use html coding, gotta use BB code.


```
[IMG]http://yourphoto.jpg[/IMG]
```
Try again so we can see your pics in the thread


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

This is what shows above the HTML i tried to add in (sorry I was running late for a superbowl get together to help hit my 1 game quota of NFL I try to hit each year.

I will copy and paste here to see if it works


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry I added the spaces to just see if it would work but nothing ... sorry everyone maybe the photos are too large or the website thats hosting them doesnt work in the Forum?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

They worked for me. Nice job...


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you I finished the staining this weekend and will hopefully be able to clear coat the stand tonight. I will add more photos once it is complete than I will call AI to see if they have that tank in stock... Might be a bit of a waiting game to get the build going from here as i need the tank that will fit the stand. If AI doesn't have the tank I know that greenleafaquariums said they would have the stock in Feb at some time. Anyone ever try to email AquaInspiration and have any luck?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You're using the page links, not the links that end with .jpg 
tags have to go around the image location not the page that the image is on.

Hot-Linking from flickr might not work anyway, I use [URL]www.imageshack.us[/URL]


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Will good eye fixed up the pictures to work proper. Should have new pics up in a could days.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Killer wood work. Natural finish?


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Will no natural finish anymore just finished staining it and hopefully the pictures show up proper.... Now to call AI and get my order together.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Alright sorry for the delay.

I will get photos up hopefully tonight. I have the aquarium all ready to be planted now just need to decide on plants. Anyone have any ideas on the best type of moss to tie to some small rocks for Iwagumi setups?




Cody


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. Might still toy a bit with this later on.

Regards


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

I am pretty sure this thread is dead but I will continue to update it. I received my plants for AI the other day and I really enjoyed dealing with Sam he is great to deal with and helped me get everything together I needed for this build.

To give you some background I initially wanted (and planted an Iwagumi style) tank but the plants I had and the rock sizes I had would have lead to a jungle with swollowed up rocks. (see picture below)










I have since decided to add some driftwood to the scape as I have never really incorporated it in an aquarium before. Please note that in the pictures below I have a rock helping to keep my wood down. I am looking to add somedifferent plants to the wood but I do not have them yet. I want some moss and some Narrow Java ferns or maybe some Anubias. This is how the tank is now. I am basically fertilizing with Seachem based products for now.










Please let me know your opinions and criticism. I am still learning the ropes in terms of hardscaping but I am pretty deecent at keeping a thriving tank.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Photo update.

Day 12


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks good! Looks a lot better. 

To help your driftwood sink you should boil it in a pot and add some salt to it.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you Manhtu. I have actually found a rock that fits the curves of the wood that I changed over after posting this picture last night. I will put up an updated image as I would love your opinion. I am also hoping to get some additional java moss in the tank with maybe some Anibus (think i spelt that wrong). 

If anyone has any suggestions regarding the plant choices for the wood please let me know!


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures.


----------

